# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  xin hướng dẫn lấy keygen và serial của các phần mềm???

## nvtuantt

chào cả nhà . cho mình hỏi tí nha. mình muốn lấy keygen hay serial của các phần mềm cơ bản từ trên mạng thhif phải làm thế nào? vào các trang web nào , đăng ký và sử dung như thế nào?cám ơn

----------


## bedaukute22

> chào cả nhà . cho mình hỏi tí nha. mình muốn lấy keygen hay serial của các phần mềm cơ bản từ trên mạng thhif phải làm thế nào? vào các trang web nào , đăng ký và sử dung như thế nào?cám ơn


nói mơ hồ quá bạn ơi.
tham khảo tại đây này.




> http://www.smartserials.com/





> http://download-crack-serial.com/

----------

